#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [繪圖] 龍族的天空~太好嚕,伊姆想找更多龍龍朋友 > w <

## 艾洛伊姆

大家好呀~我是伊姆是隻小蒼龍~請多指教嚕owo/

----------


## 奇比斯克

哇~沒想到伊姆你也來到這個地方>W< 不過伊姆好像發錯板子 應該要在肉球蓋印處那邊報到喔
下面還有個聊天室  歡迎來互動互動

----------


## 狼王白牙

請問是這一位嗎？  https://twitter.com/Dragon_Eyam

歡迎喔  很高興認識新龍  這張圖很漂亮

而且發現伊姆的設定很有屬於龍專屬的力量感 : 3

----------


## 艾洛伊姆

哇哇~你怎麼知道伊姆的推特ww  沒錯那就是我owo

----------

